# Griggs results 10/21:



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Started out around 10am in the spot I pre chummed last night. Fish were feeding good, however they would usually give one big smack and knock slack in the line. I had four good runs and landed all of them. Average was 10lbs. Fish were really light colored, like they've been deeper for a while. 

Water is low, very stained and it was a bit windy.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job on the catching I did not get out much this year


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Come out to Griggs on the 3rd. Bring a can of sweet corn and a box of wheaties, we might be able to help you put a couple carp on the bank  I'll be chumming it up pretty good through the week up until that Saturday. It worked for me this past weekend, so with a little more time and bait in the water I should be able to get more fish in the area.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Hey B. Bouncer, You did well on Sunday. Personally I got skunked on a pay lake called "Deer Park" near Sandusky. Trying out the commercially made boilies for the first time....
...I was not too impressed. It stayed on the hook or on the hair rig well but I think it is a little too hard and I guess corn or even artificial bate such as sponge soaked in blended raw shrimp would do better (would feel softer and tastier to the carp I guess). It would also be performing as sturdy or better than boilies. I could just soak it in the shrimp juice for a few seconds and cast it out again and again. Sponge ball with a cork center would make a good pop-up rig I think. It was alot of fun and educational to fish for carp though and I took a cot for the wife to lay out in the sun while fishing she got a nice tan (76 and not a speck of clouds), not too bad for middle of October.
Wish I could make it to meet up with you guys at Riggs on Nov 3. but it is so far away, maybe we can meet again with the old carping team next spring.

Laszlo 
laszlohomeservices.com


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

East Harbor won't be that far away, time will go fast.


Did you chum with those boilies or use just one? Using just one works, but rarely, unless the fish are used to eating them. What brand were they?


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

I did not chum the Pineapple boilies by Big Carp Tackle.
Deer Park is an interesting group of small lakes. I was fishing in the one where people are feeding the fish. You can see a bunch of big carp near the surface swimming around waiting to be fed. There is a machine where one can buy a handful of pea sized brownish fishfood, looks like dry catfood, for 50 cent. I was trying to cast there from about 100 Yard since there is a no fishing zone. I used my newly arrived 13' JRC Skyliner 3.25 TC spinning rod with my big old Penn saltwater spinning reel loaded with 20# mono. It was kinda difficult to manage with the 40+ mile/hr crosswind and the people coming and going feeding the fish (I did not want to hit anyone accidentally with the 4 ounce sinker for sure)
If I could go back again I would do things differently. Tying on a more tangle resistant rig being one. It was an educational outing however and a good casting lesson. I caught a small channel cat on the hair rig on the quiet side of the same lake at he end. It was hooked on the bottom lip just like they said it would.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

If I fished a lake like that, where people fed the fish regularly, I would get a lighter action rod and set up a float with some floating pellets on a hair. Chum some in the area to get them started and throw you bait near them. 

A 4oz. lead is a bit much. I rarely go above 1.5oz.

I believe BCT has had those pineapple boilies for a while and they are marked down, which could explain them being a bit hard. I would smash them up and chum with them. Buy a small pack of name brand pineapple boilies or use a pineapple flavor on some field corn. 

How do you like that JRC rod? I almost went with a pair of those, but chose the Fox Warrior Elite in 3lb.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Thanks for the good advice, It is though on that lake the water being clear.
The lighter bobber approach is a good ideal actually I did send a big bobber with 1 oz sinker out there with a lighter 10' spining pole/12# line sucesfully a few times where the fish were feeding. They took the half 18mm boilie on a size 8 short shank sharp hook with that approach 20" bellow the surface (straight on the hook no hair rig). I really had problem setting the hook being so far away and with the bow created in my line by the high winds. Next time I would use a braid with the same bobber rig + a 50# mono for leader to prevent tangles and wrapping around the bobber in a long cast. The long cast and the extreme cross wind made it hard to do it right, not to mention the electric power lines above. They got that place all figured out so that you cannot cast to the area where the fish are being fed. I could have chosen a different lake next to this one with the shallow bay cattails and warmer water, chumming but I was stubbornly staying on the same spot trying to present the bait to the eager visible fish with limited time by the feeding area. Like I said it was educational as far as casting lessons go.
Bottom Bouncer, I like the 13' rod alot and Ithink it will be a good tool to use in Fla. surf fishing if I make it there this winter. I am getting interested in long distance casting with longer rods. It is challenging and fun.
Of course you catch most fishes near the bank in Ohio and that is a lot of fun too. You are probably correct about the cheap boilies. What do you think about the sponge ideal? Is it out there at all? I really will have to try it with some oily sent and the cork for the pop-up rig. Is anyone else using sponge and cork or styrofoam for pop-up rigs?
Oar
laszlohomeservices.com


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Try trimming it down to an appropriate size and soaking in a glug, which I think would last longer in the water. Sponge should absorb a lot of the scent/flavor.

I've never tried it, but I think guys do something similar for catfish.


----------

